
Scientist Discovers Formula to Make Viral YouTube Movies - th0ma5
http://www.sacbee.com/2011/11/15/4055410/scientist-discovers-formula-to.html
======
wbhart
There's no information here about whether the algorithm has successfully
identified videos that will go viral before they actually do.

I have a very simple algorithm with one criterion. Look at the number under
the youtube video. If it is very large, it went viral.

I (cynically) can't help but wonder whether the researchers have discovered a
formula for making lots of money from advertising firms. I notice almost no
details are given of the algorithm.

